# For those that love pasta



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*As you will see by the :takephoto I can and do eat pasta dishes anytime of the day. Susan just took this out of the oven a few minutes ago and I just finished the portion missing. This dish might last me 3 days, 4 max.*










*There are a couple of adjustments...*

*1. We use butter and not margarine*

*2. She dosen't layer it. It turns out better mixed up.*

*3. Bake 30 minutes, then add the cheese on top and bake another 15 minutes*

*Total time to make 50-60 minutes*


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it Ron that looks good. I know what I'm trying this weekend.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg... that looks wonderful!!! Thanks Ron!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Tip. <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>What helps is if you know some is going to be left over, is to put the cheese only on the part you will eat at that time. When reheating spread the cheese over the portion you are reheating. The cheese melts better. I didn't catch Susan in time and she already put all the cheese on top. 

Plus she'd probably tell me"well make it yourself next time" ...I've heard those words before, but she doesn't really mean it.

1/3 is already destroyed:banghead</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i thought it was gonna be "possum" pasta.....j/k

looks like a great dish and i will definatly give it a try!!!


----------

